# Roadbed and track down for test



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

I got down two sections of Llagas code 215 flex track as a test over the winter. One section is free floating on chicken grit on top of weed block. The other section is on treated wood which is attached to posts on cement blocks; also with chicken grit for ballast. I did these today as it probably will be the last decent day til April. I wanted to see how well either method lasted through the winter. 


http://flic.kr/s/aHsjwXtdUr 


Michael 
Waseca, MN


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you set the wood crown down or up? 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"last decent day til April" 

no ,no , there will be many days till April. you just need to be ready for them.


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Greg, 

I have set the crown.....down..... 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I read from the florida guys, that creates cupping and holds water in the center. They recommend crown up if I recall correctly. 

I think their experience is off the H&R trains site, who espoused the 2 x 6 timber support system for a long time. 

Greg


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

I checked the H&R Trains website and found that either direction for the crown works but to not mix them together. I can see the concern about water but I was thinking that the ballast would be more likely to stay on the board. I know it will be a while before I will get the layout going so I thought about testing several different methods that I would use. I like how some have used the PVC or ABS tubes buried in the ground but there was at one time an icehouse on our property and you cannot believe how much garbage is buried in the yard. I had a **** of time digging the post holes for the fence we put in. 

I could use the fence posts as part of the layout but using the cement blocks appeals to me more as the railroad can be more free form. However, the wood can get spendy so my other option is to run the railroad on the ground. I read about people digging trenches though I am not sure why that is necessary and it also means you definitely have to be positive about how the layout looks so not to have a yard that looks like the cable company just buried their line. I am thinking of using the $.50 bricks from Lowes and use the weedblock as an underlayment to create the channel and fill in with the grit. This holds the grit in place, makes it easier to use the weedeater, and looks nice which would appeal more to my wife. So much to think about. 

Michael


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

How about drilling some weep holes in the lowest spot. Would that take care of any water collecting there?


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By NTCGRR on 25 Nov 2011 03:43 PM 
"last decent day til April" 

no ,no , there will be many days till April. you just need to be ready for them.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Grrr, I was saying. He is from MN. He is probably right, no decent weather until April.


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes I am in Minnesooota! Uppers 50's the last two days, today in the 30's with rain. So the question for those that lay their track on the ground what methods do you use?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Micheal, 
I laid down a ladder type roadbed this summer in Western Ny ski country. I did a few things differently that will likely come back to bite me later. I preformed my ladder to match the sectional track I planned on using. Then let it set either laid down on the gorund or leaned up against the house when I needed to mow. Some adjustments needed to be made once I actually "set" the roadbed in place. My PVC posts are only about 30 inches long and set about 24 inches deep or less. I used crusher fines from the lcoal asphalt plant and built up a huge berm to the level of the ladder BUT there was not as much "fines as there were crushed stone and since I built up 6 to 8 inches I cna already see a lot of settling. I also did not fasten my track to the ladder yet. I choose to let it float on top of the ladder so now with the ballast settled it seems to be moving more? We will see what next spring brings as I already know I'll need to add more ballast and have plans for expansion already. 

Chas


----------

